# Which GSD Lines is Right for My Family???



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

I am interested in finding a GSD that would fit my family's needs/lifestyle and am hoping you all can provide some help and guidance. I have researched GSDs for about 10 years and when I was really young kid my family had 2. 10 years ago when I started researching what breed would be best for me and my, at the time, fiance we decided that Rottweilers were the breed for us. We did extensive research and got a male German import. We loved him so much we got another male from different lines. Both have since passed away. The dogs we had had REALLY different personalities. One of the dogs we had was the son of a search and rescue dog. He had what I would consider a VERY high working drive. Incredibly intense dog. He would work non stop if I would let him. He preferred fetch to treats any day. He outworked my close friend's GSD (West German/Argentine lines), dobermans, and boxers (By work I mean play drive- he never did actual schutzhund training). I LOVED IT! His entire existence revolved around pleasing me and our family. 

My reasons for switching breeds is because I think that I am more likely to find a dog like that in the GSD breed rather than the Rottweiler breed. 

Based on my research Czech lines or DDR lines are up my alley. My main question for those that own them is, how are they around families with young kids? I have 1,3, and 4 year old boys and will likely have one more on the way soon. It is most important that the dog we get respects his role in our family. The Rottweilers struggled with that as pups but with consistent training they understood it and loved it, even though they were both in tack. 

If you could provide any information about how they are around the house and with kids etc. it would be most helpful. Or, any kind of advice on the situation would be helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My pup is 5 months old and from DDR/Czech lines. He's a good guy. He is typical of his lines in the sense that he is slower to mature than my 3 year old female ever was (different lines though too). We just recently graduated from our first obedience class together. He was the youngest in the class. He's really good with kids, one thing I consider a must in any dog, as I have a 4 and 5 year old. Even if he turns out to be very aloof with outsiders (which for me is a big desire honestly), I want him absolutely 100% perfect with kids. He likes them so we're good. He just needs to learn that no jumping means absolutely no jumping. 

I just posted a thread earlier.... take a look. He's playing tug with my 5 year old. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ear-out-your-5-month-old-puppy-pic-heavy.html


They tend to be what you put into them. They're challenging and fun and exasperating and more fun. I love my guy. Wouldn't trade him for anything and I'm really excited to see him grow and become the great dog I know he'll be.


----------



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I actually saw that thread last night and loved the pictures. 

With my Rottie I would do anywhere from 1-4 hours of exercise with him a day. What are the requirements with a DDR/Czech Shepherd?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think with training and socializing you can have the dog
you want with any line.


----------



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i think with training and socializing you can have the dog
> you want with any line.


I went to Montana a few years ago and visited a couple of breeders. I met one dog named Mambo, a famous border patrol dog. It was clear after meeting him that some dogs are not for home and family lifestyle. This dog was the most intense dog I've ever seen. He was like a different kind of animal. 

However, I understand your point. Having had a couple of hard headed dogs I understand that just about any dog out there can be trained and molded to fit your lifestyle.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Nate,
If it is possible take your kids with you to an "interview" and see which puppies are the most interested in the little people. Observe the puppy and see if it is submissive to the children or attempts to dominate them by climbing, pushing and chewing. A good breeder will be thrilled to have this done and will also help you pick out the puppy that will be the most attentive to the kids. A good candidate will float to the top almost as iff ny magic, and may be a puppy that you had not even considered originally. Having that many children will be a little more difficult because they do tend to pick one that they home in on, but I have seen dogs in multiple child homes who protected them all, but loved the youngest like it was one of her puppies. I hope this helps you select a suitable companion and protector for your family. All of mine are grown and gone now, so it is just Momma and I and our little pack of just 2. We had 6 at one time and that was a huge undertaking especially since I was traveling all over the world on "adventure". Above all enjoy your dog and show it as much love and affection as the little people and you will do fine.

Wheelchair Bob


----------

